# Our European Adventure



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Folks,

We're back from our jaunt and I've done a bit of a write up on the trip and in the process of posting some photos.

Despite best intentions of keeping a daily diary, couldn't be bothered hauling out laptop every night and even a pen and pencil seemed too onerous a task as time was required to pore over maps, ACSI book and setting up Satnav for next destination.

I've just typed it up in Word and pasted it in. It's quite a long story and not up to the usual standards of our resident literary experts so I won't blame you if you find it boring and fall asleep. 

As you will appreciate, I've left out a lot of stuff due to failing memory but hope you enjoy anyway. 

I'm in the process of sticking some photos in but will be a few days before complete. The photos are in an album on page 20 (or last page) of members motorhomes in the photo gallery.

Left home on 1st April with damp test booked for Monday at dealers in Kelso in Scottish Borders. Next on the agenda was visit to Leisuretech at Clitheroe to fit cruise control. Later that day, a run down to Stafford to pick up headlamp protectors/beam deflectors from 4x4 and then to Burton for Silver Screens from Doc_Cam. - Thanks Laurie - they've been on/off at least 100 times and holding up well.
We were then free to slowly meander down towards Calais.
We spent a few nights at a CL near Horndon-on-the Hill, Basildon and attended a huge car boot sale at Dunton on the Sunday but couldn’t really buy too much as we would need to cart it around Europe for 3 months.

Stopped in past Scotjimland , had a pub lunch then to Cottington Lakes for a couple of nights prior to ferry on Thursday.

As we had our cat, we left early in case of any problems. Turned out we drove straight in to Seafrance terminal with no checks or formalities and were offered a place on an earlier ferry at no extra charge. Crossing was fine and again no checks in Calais despite having the big sticker to say there was an animal on board.

Wanting to clear Calais and head South we, like countless others ended up on the toll roads until we sussed the option to avoid toll roads on the Satnav.

We were using our ACSI book for campsites and found we could program in all the postcodes which were usually fairly near and eventually got the knack of putting in the street names and numbers which took us right to the site in most cases. 

We ended up in Honfleur - a lovely Olde Worlde place with plenty of motorhome parking at the dock area. We stayed for 3 nights at Fiquefleur campsite. We took a boat trip to see the Pont de Normandie (the locals seem really proud of it) and later that day, crossed it in error (at 5 euros each way)) looking for an Auchan which we still never found.

Next on the list was St.Malo taking in Mont St. Michel on the way. The Mount was covered in mist the day we went to visit. We had a better view from the campsite at Beauvoir where we stayed in the previous night.
Somewhere around there we found a lovely little site called Bles D’or where each pitch, had its own small building (or garden shed) which contained the shower, toilet, wash hand basin inside and a washing up sink outside with copious supplies of hot water. Very civilised! 

We stopped at various sites around the Brittany coast including Isle D’Oleron, La Rochelle, Royan, towards Brest, Tarbes, Auch and eventually down to Lourdes where we then decided to cross the Pyrenees through the D’Aragnouet - Bielsa tunnel.

We stayed overnight at Ainsa then travelled to a lovely site called Camping Bellavista near La Pueblo De Castro. There were quite a few Brits there including on bloke with a fifth wheeler with slide-out. As the weather was good around 34c and view over the lake magnificent, we stayed four nights before heading for Andorra. 
Andorra La Vella was pretty hectic but filled up with diesel at well under a euro/litre, Southern Comfort, Grand Marnier and Brandy. Stayed the night at Xixarella campsite in the mountains and following day, back over the Pyrenees into France. At the border, we got stopped and asked how many cigarettes we had. Told them we didn't smoke - met with disbelief and then asked how much alcohol - Lesley answered about two or three bottles - asked to pull over and open up rear garage. Quick look inside the garage where there were only about three bottles and told to carry on. Big sigh of relief as there were about 6 litres of Southern Comfort and 2 litres of brandy lying on the bed along with a 2 litre container of Grand Marnier in the garage. 
Stayed for a couple of nights outside Millau near Gorges du Tarn before heading over the Millau viaduct. We then travelled to another beautiful campsite at Roybon where we stayed for 5 nights. This was a hidden gem of a place being only 500 metres from the village and accessible from both the main road and a cycle track. There were beautiful views over the lake with the village church at the end which seemed to change colour as the sun moved around. The site was in two parts separated by a bridge over a burn and we were fortunate to have a pitch overlooking the lake, a complete toilet block to ourselves. It also had a restaurant and pub and would have no hesitation in recommending it. 

Next place was Switzerland via Chamonix-Mont-Blanc and Martigny stopping the night at Visp. Then headed up to Lake Lucerne and stayed at a farm campsite at Meierskappel – only 2 star but good facilities and free wi-fi. Stayed a couple of nights and the weather turned really wet so decided to head South to Lake Lugano at Melano. 

Stayed 3 nights before entering Italy around other side of Lake Lugano and made for Lake Como. We then set satnav for Lake D’Iseo and for some reason it took us through centre of Milan adding a couple of hours on to the journey with extremely slow nose to tail traffic for about 20 miles. We stayed there for 3 nights and I contacted Safeguard to renew motorhome insurance and fax me a copy of the certificate. They were very efficient with fax arriving within the hour. 
We carried on to Lake Garda stopping briefly at Moniga del Garda but never seen Russell. The site was fully booked anyway so set off around lake to Riva del Garda then Malcesine on recommendation from an Irish family we met in Switzerland. That site was also full so went to a lovely lakeside site at Molina de Ledro. 
Next stop was Dobbiaco just short of the Austrian border and following day to Lienz. At the first BP garage on the road to Lienz, we stopped to see if they could change one of our empty BP Gaslight cylinders. They were a different fitting but gave us an address in Lienz where we may have got the cylinder refilled. We tried the following day but unfortunately they did not have a fitting. We then went to an ironmongers who were BP Gaslight dealers and they changed our bottle for a BP Austria one with a different fitting which we could get refilled or changed in Austria, Germany, Belgium etc. We just paid for the refill and no need to take out another contract for the bottle. The problem will probably be back in the UK when we need another refill.
We then made for Hermagor to a campsite called Schluga Camping Welt which we can’t recommend enough. The toilets, showers and washing facilities better than the Best of British and and any Caravan Club site. Washing machines, driers, pitches with hookups, sat tv connections, drains, water, pub/restaurant, shop, cinema, swimming pool, wi-fi or normal internet, sauna, fitness room, various outings run by each of the family members. The ACSI price was 14 euros plus 1.5 for the superpitch. We stayed 4 nights initially.
Unfortunately my wife had a problem the following day. She tripped on a kerb in Hermagor whilst attempting to cross the road and fractured her wrist.
We went to the local hospital where the treatment was first class and really efficient.
In less than 40 minutes, they had taken an x-ray which was sent to their computer for viewing and printing, applied weights to hold bone in place whilst applying plaster cast, took a second x-ray to compare with first, gave us a copy of the x-rays and doctors report with instructions to check at any hospital a week later to ensure all was OK.
The following day, we had arranged to go to Villach to a camping superstore called Falle Camping to get a water heating collar fitted to our Truma 6002 Combi Boiler. 
This enables us to now have hot water when on hook up instead of having to use the gas. It uses about 2 amps and takes about 30 mins to get the water to 60c. As we tend to use campsites with hook-ups, it seems silly not to use it. Price worked out less than £250. Had been quoted about £350+ in UK. 
We then headed for Slovenia and initially passed through Ljubljana to Postojna to visit the caves which cover and area of 22km underground and are very impressive.
Stayed the night at a campsite about a couple of miles away and headed for Lake Bled the following day. Too busy for us so we carried on to Camping Danica at Bohinj. Another lovely site and popular with the Brits.
As we managed to find a pitch right on the riverbank with beautiful views all round, we stayed five nights taking day trips to Lake Bled, and another lake further up the road with boat trips and a waterfall which involved a fairly energetic climb up a mountain for about half hour. As Lesley was a bit uncomfortable with her broken wrist, we just took our time and lots of care where we were walking. Attached to the site and pub was a huge hall which attracted something everyday. There was martial arts training, indoor football and the facility to use it for a number of purposes. On the Saturday we heard the sound of fire engines and glanced over to see a procession of fire engines both old and new making for the hall. Turns out there was a wedding reception of obviously someone in the Fire Service and there was a display of all the engines outside. The music was supplied by a group consisting of 5 lovely talented mini-skirted girls playing traditional and modern music using accordions, saxophones, keyboards and guitars. Most of the folk were wearing traditional clothes and a good time seemed to be had by all. We even ended up dancing outside the hall along with others from the site.
As we had been in Slovenia for a week, and Lesley had to get her wrist checked, we called at the local hospital but it was very busy and we took the decision to return to Hermagor in Austria. Again, the hospital was first class and we were out within 30 minutes. We had no qualms about staying the night again at Schluga Camping and the campers who were still there from the previous week greeted us like long lost friends.
The following day we set off for Graz and found a nice little site which was convenient for the Lippizaner Horses Stables and Museum. As luck would have it, when we went the following day, we arrived too late to view the training in the ring and the stables were closed over lunchtime to allow the horses to rest. We just had a lovely meal in the castle restaurant and afterwards visited the mares with the foals, the stallions which were retired and the museum with the various carriages and uniforms.
After staying another night, we made for Passau in Germany, turned right, followed the Danube for a bit to campsite at Untergriesbach where we stopped for the night. The following day, we made for the Black Forest stopping overnight at Titisee before heading North towards Luxembourg staying at Steinfort for a couple of nights. 
We then made for Belgium and settled for 5 nights at a site called Le Roptai at a place called Ave-et Auffe which sounded like a name from the Viz comic. If the Beckhams went there, what would they call their child?? We had spotted an antique/car boot sale in Rochefort nearby on the Sunday and ended up buying a cast iron bull’s head with a bell attached which is now mounted at our back door.
Our next stop was a campsite at Gravelines between Dunkirk and Calais with purpose of finding vet for tick and tapeworm treatment for cat before returning to UK on 11th July. Cost of treatment was 51 euros from vet in Gravelines. We arrived at ferry terminal early with the hope of catching earlier boat and had to pay another 15 euros which was fine as it saved hanging about for another 4 hours. The girl at the Seafrance booth checked out the cat passport details and treatment and then handed us the microchip scanner to check the cat. All was OK and no other checks or problems encountered at Dover. We then headed to the CL at Horndon on the Hill where we stayed on the outward journey and following day made for home with a brief stop at Alnwick. We arrived home at around 10:30 pm having covered 550+ miles – the longest daily mileage covered since leaving home. Our house seemed absolutely massive after 3 ½ months away with our living room being as long as the whole motorhome The cat went absolutely mental running all around the house and outside and obviously glad to be home. We spent the next week out with the strimmers and mowers getting it back into some kind of order and Lesley managed to get her plaster off in exchange for a wrist support on condition she doesn’t do anything silly or work the strimmer for at least a couple of more weeks so is using the Playstation for a little while as physiotherapy.
We covered just over 8000 miles in our journey and our next trip to Europe will be to just one area for a while - possibly Scandinavia, Croatia or Portugal.
My main complaint whilst away was the amount of campsites falsely claiming to have wi-fi access and favouring these over others with better facilities. On arrival, there was usually some story blaming the telephone companies or technical problems but suppose I should have planned a bit better and got a 3g/gprs card before I went.
I’ve left out a lot of places we visited but suffice to say, we enjoyed ourselves in the main and met a lot of nice people.
The cat also had a great time and usually behaved brilliantly. The Loc8tor device with tag on his collar was worth its weight in gold on the odd occasion where he had wandered a bit, met in with a local cat or was in hiding from a dog or kids.
The ACSI book and DVD were used extensively and as most places were low season until the end of June, we rarely paid more than 14 euros for a site. 
We had planned to use aires, stellplatz and wildcamp where possible but as we had the cat, we tended to use mainly campsites where we could let him out and take him a walk at night in reasonable safety. 
Cheers for now,
Alan and Lesley


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

You quite correct it is way too long and not a paragraph in sight, I am only 35 good eyesight and I can't be bothered to read it......you know what they say if it is worth doing it is worth doing right....

Worst bit is I know there is likely something in there that I will be of benefit to me and others but there you go....

Thanks anyway


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I do enjoy reading other people's holiday accounts Alan, thanks for that and hope you don't mind if I poach a few of your campsite suggestions for our forthcoming trip.

I hope Lesley is now recovering well and getting the use of her arm back. What an awful thing to happen - it really limits you to have an arm in plaster.

I like the idea of your cat hanging out with the locals. I wonder if they can understand each other !!  

G


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi that was a lot of motorhoming ,I thought we drove a lot of miles 6050 in 3 months- France ,Spain and Portugal ,we used aires in France some lovely places, campsites in spain only 10 days We really just passed through Spain and in Portugal we wild camped on beaches or anywhere we saw other motorhomes parked .We really enjoyed it and as it was our first time in Europe driving it was fine.Will go back January or Febuary with a little more knowledge I hope.I have a diary I wrote up every day but it would take me ages to sort it out for others to read.you did well I like reading where people have been

Val


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Well done exmusso for bothering to submit the report.......as all others posted on here it was iteresting and well worth the read......Thanks

..


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi,

I loved reading it , as I do many who take the time to write the records of the trips they make. Thank you so much and I hope the arm is getting better. 

It takes alot of time and effort and a good memory to write that amount and I really appreciate it, thanks again.

Mandy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Alan & Lesley;

Like most replies here, I too always enjoy accounts of peoles travels, thanks for taking the time to share it with us. 
Looking forward to the photo's too  .......

pete


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi

Really enjoyable read hope the arm ok.

Alex.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your journey with us Alan,I enjoyed it,although I'm only 63 (almost) and my eyesight is still good :lol:Hope Lesely has recovered,a few hours on the mower/strimmer should strenghten up that wrist! Hurry up with them pics,regards paddywhack.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

very good to read
many thanks
John


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Alan - do not apologise, it's a great read and I found lots of paragraphs  
Many thanks for taking the trouble to write and post it.

Sue


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Eurotrip Comments*

Hi folks,

Thanks for all the nice comments from those people who read our write up. It makes it worthwhile and if anyone wishes more information, please let us know and we'll do what we can.

Cheers,
Alan and Lesley


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

Well done, Alan and commisserations to Lesley re her arm. Your account of the trip was great, don't let the spoiler bother you, it was really informative. 
Glad those Silver Screens work well for you - now if only we could get a set for our Adria!!

Look forward to more postings now you are back - 


Laurie


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Good to read, I wish we had the time to do a trip like this. Can you post the details of the best sites so we can use them when we get over the water.

Bubblehead


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Alan and Lesley,

My wife and I did a similar trip last year. It was very interesting reading your report - it brought back many happy memories that I had forgotten about. Pitty you did not stay at Lake Bled as this was the highlight of our trip. Hope to see the photos soon.

Aaronsdad


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Our trip details*

Hi Jams101,

Thanks for your comments which of course I'll take on board for the future. One of the good thing about forums is the fact that nobody requires to be gramatically perfect or hold a Degree in literature for their postings to be worthwhile. 
I hope you don't mind but I took the liberty of adding a few corrections to the couple of sentences you posted without checking for errors despite being only 35 with good eyesight.
Your Posting
[quote="jams101] You quite correct it is way too long and not a paragraph in sight, I am only 35 good eyesight and I can't be bothered to read it......you know what they say if it is worth doing it is worth doing right....

Worst bit is I know there is likely something in there that I will be of benefit to me and others but there you go....

Thanks anyway[/quote]

Corrected Version
You are quite correct. It is way too long and not a paragraph in sight. I am only 35 with good eyesight and I can't be bothered to read it......you know what they say - "if it is worth doing it is worth doing right"....

The worst bit is I know there is likely something in there that will be of benefit to me and others but there you go....

Lol

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi there Alan & Lesley,

thanks for your interesting report - brought back memories of our trip last year especially Hermagor - we stayed at the site nearby and caught the town's Speckfest an excuse for eating ham, polenta and more importantly drinking beer from early in the morning with much music. Also we enjoyed Danica Camping in the Bohinj area of Slovenia, a good base for the lakes. We found Lake Lledro to be quieter than Garda

You certainly covered some miles!

We also found many ACSI sites this year in France and Spain where the listed wifi didn't work so didn't bother with it except for a couple of times. At the site in Hermagor we hired a D-Link connector for a one off 1.50€ and got internet via the mains hookup!

We do try to write a daily log by hand rather than getting out the laptop every evening. Writing it all up will be a winter project - or sooner if it doesn't stop raining  

Steve


----------



## MrJinks (May 15, 2006)

Hi Alan & Lesley

Really enjoyed the tale of your journey. Its reading adventures like yours that inspire us to buy our first motorhome soon. More power to your elbow :lol: :lol: 

regards

Garry


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

An inspiring report, Sue and I shall be heading through the pyrenees via Tarbes and Auch in a couple of weeks time on our first euro trip in the m/h
hope our report will be as interesting, thanks.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi exmusso I enjoyed it too 

Do you know that there is a blog facility on here available to MHF subscribers (see my blog button below or go to the Home page and click on Motorhome Blogs which gives you the chance to enter your own.)

This thread will get buried eventually but a blog is there everytime you post.


----------

